# Sig request - Rener Gracie, please help! :)



## Budhisten

I'd like a sig with Rener Gracie (And if possible also Ryron) as the motive, it has to be black and white, feature Rener (And Ryron) and the GJJ logo 

Here's some inspiration, I'm hoping for amazing stuff people 





































Can't wait to see what you skilled people come up with  Of course there will be rep and my eternal gratitude waiting for any who dare give it a shot


----------



## Intermission

Not sure if its what you were looking for buddy, but I had a go at it.


----------



## Budhisten

Intermission said:


> Not sure if its what you were looking for buddy, but I had a go at it.


I like it 

That being said, could you perhaps keep them in one side and the logo in the other? The logo doesn't need the text, so you can use any fancy font you'd like on the rest 

Give me some of that briliance you normally show mate


----------



## Intermission

Budhisten said:


> I like it
> 
> That being said, could you perhaps keep them in one side and the logo in the other? The logo doesn't need the text, so you can use any fancy font you'd like on the rest
> 
> Give me some of that briliance you normally show mate


I have a good idea, when I get home I'll try again.


----------



## Budhisten

Intermission said:


> I have a good idea, when I get home I'll try again.


Awesome mate


----------



## Indestructibl3

Big respect Budhisten - both Rener and Ryron are monster grapplers with infinite knowledge. Look forward to seeing your new sig! P.S. Good job with that first one Inter


----------



## Budhisten

Any progress mate?


----------



## Intermission




----------



## Budhisten

Awesome mate  thank you soo much


----------



## Intermission

Budhisten said:


> Awesome mate  thank you soo much


Do you ACTUALLY like it or are you just saying that? lol... if there is anything you want changed let me know.


----------



## limba

Nice stuff Inter.

You and Budhi seem to have a very cool relationship when it comes to sigs. 

Hey Inter, you're like Budhi's official sig "supplier".


----------

